# Wie kann ich so eine ... ?



## Feluxus (30. März 2002)

Wie kann ich so eine Grafik ertsellen ? Bild


----------



## axe van ecks (30. März 2002)

Ich glaub da gibts keine richtig antwort für das sind verschiedenste Effekte miteinander kombiniert...

Vielleicht postet ja noch einer nen Link zu den Tutorial oder so

peace..


----------



## Simona (13. April 2002)

hallo, ich würde dir ja gerne weiterhelfen, wenn ich kann, aber dein bild kann man nicht sehen, die seite funktioniert nicht...

LG Simona


----------

